# Platabanda



## lieselotte

Hola a todos, 
tengo una duda, ya que no encuentro la palabra correcta (si la hay).

Hay colchones que llevan en el lateral una especie de refuerzo hecho de tela, que además de mejorar la estabilidad del colchón en sí, mejoran la ventilación. Dicho refuerzo se suele llamar platabanda. 

Como me imagino que "Silberband" no dice nada de nada en Alemán como traducción de la palabara platabanda, de momento lo traduzco como "Seitenverstärkung", ya que el trabajo principal es el refuerzo al colchón.

Pero en realidad tengo mis dudas, si realmente es correcto.  

Ahora mi pregunta, decir "Seitenverstärkung" para "platabanda" es correcto?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda. 

Saludos


----------



## jordi picarol

La palabra "platabanda"en castellano no tiene nada que ver con colchones o cosa parecida.
Según el DRAE:
*platabanda**.*


*1. *f._ Ven._ Techo plano de casas y edificios hecho básicamente de *concreto*2


----------



## Birke

Yo creo no haberme topado con la palabra 'platabanda' en la vida, pero me acaba de picar la curiosidad y he mirado lo que dice doña María Moliner:

1. Macizo de flores en un jardín, de forma alargada; u orilla de un parterre que forma una banda distinta del resto.
2. Moldura lisa o cualquier adorno, en forma de banda.

En cuestión de colchones, creo que yo diría banda lateral de refuerzo, o lateral reforzado.


----------



## jordi picarol

Yo tampoco tenía conocimiento de la palabra,por eso miré el DRAE.Por lo visto doña María posee más información sobre mi lengua materna que la RAE.Curiosamente la palabra "parterre" si figura en el DRAE.
*parterre**.*
(Del fr. _parterre_).

*1. *m. Jardín o parte de él con césped, flores y anchos paseos.


¿Dice doña María de dónde ha sacado las acepciones de la palabra? Si es del lenguaje común,no era común en los lugares donde yo he vivido.
Pero bueno,sigue sin tener nada que ver con los colchones,por lo que no veo la manera de buscar una traducción con ese sentido.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## baufred

.... ein schweizer Hersteller spricht vom sogenannten "Seitenband" als umlaufenden Stoffstreifen (tlw. mit Ventilationslöchern) in Höhe der gesamten Matratze, dazu nachstehend downloadbarer PDF-Prospekt - es scheint sich hier im Spanischen wie im Deutschen um einen speziellen Fachausdruck zu handeln, der i.A. kaum in offiziellen Wörterbüchern zu finden sein wird.

Link zum Prospekt: (http:--imperial-moebel.ch/images/SEALY-2009-2010.pdf)
... da ich noch keine Links posten kann (<30 Posts!) im Link die 2x -- durch 2x / ersetzen

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## lieselotte

Hallo Baufred, 
Erst einmal, vielen Dank. 

Ich habe mir die Seite angeschaut und der Vertreiber dieser Marke, benutzt das Wort Seitenband bei den Somiers, also beim Bettunterbau. 

Ob ich jetzt dieses Wort gleichsetzen kann mit "Platabanda" für die Matratze, ist mir noch nicht klar. 

Ich werde mal in die Seite des Deutschen Vertreibers schauen und mal sehen, ob der ein Modell hat, wo es sich nicht auf den Unterbau sondern auf die Matratze bezieht.

Wäre denn Seitenverstärkung falsch?

Gruss

Lieselotte 

Ich hatte schon


----------



## ErOtto

lieselotte said:


> Wäre denn Seitenverstärkung falsch?


 
Ich denke schon.

Platabanda bezieht sich (hier oder hier, z. Bsp.) "nur" auf _Seitenteil der Matratze_... man spricht jedoch nicht von _Verstärkung_.

Ich würde zu _Seitenband_ tendieren, wie *baufred* vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## lieselotte

Hallo ErOtto,

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.  

Zurückkommend auf den Titel, das Problem ist nur, auch wenn der Vertreiber von Seitenband spricht, umfasst dieses "Band" den gesamten Unterbau und genau das gleiche bei der Matratze. 

D.h. dieses Seitenband, befindet sich nicht nur an den Längstseiten des Unterbaus, sondern auch an den Querseiten oder um es anders auszudrücken sowohl an Fuss- und Kopfseite des Unterbaus bzw der Matratze. 

Oder ist Seite so gemeint, das es die ganzen Umrahmung umfasst?

Kinder ist das manchmal schwierig....

Gruss 

Lieselotte


----------



## ErOtto

Also... so wie ich es verstehe:

1 Matratze = 1 Kern + 1 Oberseite + 1 Unterseite + 1 _Seitenband_.

Die Matratzenseite besteht ja nicht aus 4 Einzelteile. 

Noch ein Beispiel.


----------



## baufred

Hallo lieselotte,

nachstehendes ging bereits irrtümlich direkt als eMail raus:

den Begriff "Seitenverstärkung" würde ich eher als Begriff für eine zusätzliche Ergänzung eines vorhanden Bauteiles sehen - was aber das
sogenannte Seitenband tatsächlich nicht ist, sondern ein eigenständiges "Konstruktions"teil als Verbindungsteil zwischen Ober- und Unterseite
der Matratze, was ja auch noch durch die umlaufenden Nähte zum Ober- und Unterteil betont wird.

Auf Seite 11 der PDF-Datei des Links unter dem Modellnamen IMAGINATION für einen Matratzentyp heißt es:

>Abgestepptes, wattiertes Seitenband.<

... und auf dem Modellfoto darüber ist eindeutig dieser umlaufende Randstreifen zwischen Ober- und Unterseite der Matratze rautenformig
wattiert abgesteppt zu sehen!

Den von Dir bei den Somiers auf Seite 9 angesprochenen Begriff bezieht sich ebenfalls auf die seitlich umlaufende Stoffstreifeneinfassung des
ähnlich wie bei einer Matratze aufgebauten Oberteils.

... m.E. ist damit die Übersetzung für "platabanda" eindeutig
"Seitenband";

... jedenfalls hier in Bezug zur Matratze - der Begriff als solches wird in anderen Industrie-Bereichen, wie z.B. im Bauwesen auch für andere
konstruktive Bauteile verwendet: z.B. als zusätzlichen Verstärkungsbauteil im Stahlbau - hier ist es aber so definiert!

Aber auch hier gilt wie im Deutschen: oft wird ein Begriff in verschiedensten Bereichen als Fachbegriff für spezielle Teile gewählt,
deren Funktionsweisen nicht immer identisch oder auch nur entfernt vergleichbar wäre ;-)

Aber nicht verzweifeln, solche Sachen sind halt das Salz in der Suppe und machen dann auch Spaß die andere Sprache immer wieder neu zu
entdecken ...

Saludos -- baufred --


----------



## lieselotte

Hallo ErOtto und Baufred, 

Super!!! Vielen, vielen, vielen Dank für Eure Bemühungen. 

Jetzt bin ich beruhigt und kann, zumindest für die nächsten 3-4 Tage erst einmal aufatmen. 

Das ging mir doch so ziemlich auf die Nerven, da ich mit dem Wort Seitenverstärkung, immer ein dumpfes Gefühl in der Magengegend hatte. 

Wirklich, vielen, vielen Dank

Lieselotte


----------

